# Durée de charge de la batterie



## powerbook867 (2 Mars 2003)

Sur mon TI la durée de charge de la batterie n'a jamais été plus que 3h15 + les 10mn ( sous 0S10 seulement ) où il se met en veille à la fin; alors qu'apple mentionne 5 HEURES !!

Est ce normal ? Quelqu'un a t-il eu 5 heures de batterie sur son TI ? Je signale en plus que c'est en utilisation minimale cad avec seulement un logiciel à la fois et non pas avec un usage intensif.

Par ailleurs, la batterie tombe à 2h30 sous os 9, même pas de quoi voir Ben hur dans le train... ( on se croirait sous pc )


----------



## ficelle (2 Mars 2003)

tu changes de pseudo, c'est bien !
mais tu pourrais en profiter pour  changer de sujet ! 

ps : juste une apparition comme ça, je ne dois pas poster la ou tu postes


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Mars 2003)

tu pourais en profiter pour me lacher les baskets !!
ca devient du harcelement, je vais me plaindre aux modérateurs !


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2003)

Quand je suis en ballade, je suis sous 9 (mon X est sur un HD externe en FW), quand j'ai du texte à éditer j'utilise SimpleText pour la frappe, après je lance l'appli (Word ou XPress) pour ma mise en page, mes feuilles de style etc. Office et Word bouffent du jus à mort, donc faut les utiliser au minimum, SimpleText est un ascète du côté conso. De plus je désactive AppleTalk, je vire le CD inutile du mange-disque (par contre iTunes fonctionne à plein tt le long Paris-Genève), je baisse la luminosité (au mini pour de la bureautique, à moitié pour la petite PAO et un peu plus pour les DVD), et je tiens facilement entre 3 heures et 4 heures (Paris-Genève: 3h40). Faut bien comprendre qu'un portable a des limites et qu'on peut pas lui demander la lune non plus: voir un DVD avec l'écran à fond, j'ai fait ça avec 2001, a Space Odyssey (oui je sais pourquoi un film pareil sur un Ti !), ben j'ai pas pu voir le film en entier. C'est pas pour ça que je vais cracher sur l'équipe Apple.
En test sous X, y'a X-Charge qui permet de voir la baisse de la batterie dans un graphique: bizarrement, j'ai pas eu de messages d'alerte sous X quand j'arrive en fin de jus et le Mac se met en veille autour de 15-20% d'autonomie sans prévenir.
Ne nous plaignons pas trop sur l'autonomie, je suis sûr que les PC font vraiment moins bien, dans le TGV, j'ai vu des gars avec des batteries extérieures qui ressemblaient à des piles collées ensemble qui leur dégoulinaient des genoux, c'était pitoyable, même pas au 2/3 du trajet.
Si j'étais amené à faire de plus longs voyages, la solution serait évidemment une seconde batterie. Là, no problemo.

Ti 400 et 9.22/768 Mo RAM, age batterie: ~2 ans


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hugo34:</font><hr /> * tu pourais en profiter pour me lacher les baskets !!
ca devient du harcelement, je vais me plaindre aux modérateurs !    * 

[/QUOTE]

justement, *ficelle est modérateur*... il est là aussi pour te rappeler les règles d'utilisation des forums.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si tu n'es pas capable de les respecter, ce n'est pas lui qu'il faut blâmer.


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Mars 2003)

ah bon c'est moi quyi respecte pas lesregles ? et coment ca ?

Je pose un thread et ce monsieur me harcele. si je refais cethread c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé de repon,se a mon precedent thread.

Je n'ai rien fait d'incorrect....


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Mars 2003)

Et toi aussi alem, au lieu de me faire la morale tu ferais mieux derepondre a mon thread ou bien de t'abstenir de m'enfoncer davanatge. Bonjour l'ambiance ...


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hugo34:</font><hr /> * Et toi aussi alem, au lieu de me faire la morale tu ferais mieux derepondre a mon thread ou bien de t'abstenir de m'enfoncer davanatge. Bonjour l'ambiance ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu as déja fait ce sujet.... tu n'es pas obligé de recommencer, non ?


----------



## ficelle (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par PowerRelou867:</font><hr /> *Je pose un thread et ce monsieur me harcele. si je refais cethread c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé de repon,se a mon precedent thread.
* 

[/QUOTE]

regarde le sujet que j'ai linké, il est le meme que celui-ci...
et en plus , il ne s'est meme pas (encore) barré en sucette !
tu devrais en profiter.


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Mars 2003)

ca t'arrive  de repondre au thread ??


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Mars 2003)

Ficelle ne lit pas mes messages . J'ai dit : je n'ai trouvé de reponse à ma question. Depuis quand ce monsieur se met a ma place pour juger si je suis satisfait ou pas des reponses qu'on me donne.
EN TOUT CAS, ce n'est pas FICELLE qui me donnera desreponses il ne repond pas et ne fait que polémiquer.


----------



## ficelle (2 Mars 2003)

my name is pol emique ficelle, grand explorateur des forums !


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hugo34:</font><hr /> * Ficelle ne lit pas mes messages . J'ai dit : je n'ai trouvé de reponse à ma question. Depuis quand ce monsieur se met a ma place pour juger si je suis satisfait ou pas des reponses qu'on me donne.
EN TOUT CAS, ce n'est pas FICELLE qui me donnera desreponses il ne repond pas et ne fait que polémiquer.   * 

[/QUOTE]

avant d'être aussi c... avec quelqu'un (je sais, c'est un pote et nous prenons le petit déj' ensemble en ce moment) regarde les messages de cette personne (ce que nous avons fait pour toi...) et tu verras si ton accsation est fondée

si ficelle est modérateur (depuis longtemps) c'est qu'il a démontré son savoir-faire sur les forums et son aptitude à recadrer les débats. mais peut-être que tu ne te préoccupes vraiment que de ceux qui vont dans ton sens... un sujet suffit, deux... bof.

tu l'as dis : nous sommes en communauté. il faut respecter les autres pour ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ceci dit, le petit déj' est bon : on va pas te lâcher !!


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * my name is pol emique ficelle, grand explorateur des forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en passant, tu veux pas dire à sonate d'arrêter de chier juste derrière la grille d'entrée... forcément à 4heures du mat', on s'en fout plein les docs !!


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Mars 2003)

Je vois que ca vole pas haut ici.. impossible d'avoir des reponses autres des "donneurs de leçon '.
Les autres membres ( serieux ) jugeront.


----------



## Jacen (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hugo34:</font><hr /> * Ficelle ne lit pas mes messages . J'ai dit : je n'ai trouvé de reponse à ma question. Depuis quand ce monsieur se met a ma place pour juger si je suis satisfait ou pas des reponses qu'on me donne.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Suffisait de upper tout bon vieux topic, c'est à dire poster un message demandant plus d'infos, en tout cas pas besoin de poluer. 
On est ici pour essayer de nous aider les uns les autres, partager nos expériences etc, personne n'est au service de personne, donc quand je lis ça "Depuis quand ce monsieur se met a ma place pour juger si je suis satisfait ou pas des reponses qu'on me donne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ".

Sinon moi c'est 2h40 en lecture DVD, 3h divx, 3h30 word et 5h si écran avec luminosité minimale. Sous OS X bien sûr, je ne me sers pas de 9.  Les 5h c'est pas de la publicité mensongère dans la mesure où c'est possible, mais seulement en mode super économie.


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Mars 2003)

Merci pour ton message. 
je desespérai d'avoir une réponse normale d'une personne normale !


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hugo34:</font><hr /> * Je vois que ca vole pas haut ici.. impossible d'avoir des reponses autres des "donneurs de leçon '.
Les autres membres ( serieux ) jugeront.   * 

[/QUOTE]

pour être sérieux, je t'emm... si tu n'es pas content, on n'en a rien à foutre, t'es pas obligé de faire deux sujets pour satisfaire ton égo ma petite poule....

et pour le côté sérieux, avec tout le flot d'injures que tes doigts savent déverser sur le forum, tu peux aller te toiletter...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les admins sont prévenus.


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

nous ne sommes pas à *ton* service.


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Mars 2003)

C'est l'hopital que se fout de la charité  Jesus-alem !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu me  dis " je t'emmerde" et apres tu dis que je dis des injures ?????

  balaie devant ta porte .....

merci pour celui qui m'a repondu iNTELLIGEMMENT en disant qu'il avait une batterie de 4h3O.

Au moins on progresse un peu dans ce forum....


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

je suis pas plus con d'alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais ta maniere de répondre me dégoute au pond de penser que je n'aurai pas du te répondre, petit rappel ce n'est pas parce que tu pose une question sur un forum qu'on doit obligatoirement te répondre, et si quelques comme alem, ficelle ou moi pouvont nous permettre certain éccart c'est que l'on a deja un long passé sur ce forum et plusieurs milliers de réponse, a bon entendeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je demande aussi au modo ou a un admin de fermer ce sujet


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Mars 2003)

Mais je n'ai aucune envie que tu me repondes. Laisse les autres s'en charger.... tes messages ne sont que négation et critique. Tu n'es pas constructif du tout.... tu ne fais que jeter de l'huile sur le feu.....

SVP ne reponds plus a mes messages, je t'en supplie....


----------



## Bialès (3 Mars 2003)

Franchement les gars, vous voyez bien qu'il est inutile de lui répondre, laissez tomber, ça lui donne l'opportunité de se poser en victime.
Hugo34, la règle est simple, il est interdit de poster plusieurs fois le même sujet. Si la réponse ne te convient pas dans le premier sujet, demande des précisions, c'est tout.

Ficelle a fait ça pour te rappeler à l'ordrer, la prochaine fois, le modo fermera ton sujet purement et simplement.
BenR a assez de taff avec la journée OS X, alors évite de le forcer à intervenir et suis les règles des forums, tu éviteras ainsi ce "harcèlement".
Ne le prends pas mal quand les modérateurs te rappellent les règles, ils sont là pour ça, avec 8000 inscrits, ce serait vite le bordel sans eux.

Ben, tu peux fermer stp?
;-)


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Mars 2003)

quand je vois que d'autres ré-enchérissent, je me dis qu'il y a vraiment des baffes qui se perdent ...


----------



## ficelle (3 Mars 2003)

visez bien,
powerbook867 aka hugo34 est dans la place,
et il en redemande !


----------



## Jacen (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * visez bien,
powerbook867 aka hugo34 est dans la place,
et il en redemande !







* 

[/QUOTE]lol en relisant ce thread j'ai fait le rapprochement, merci de confirmer mes doutes


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Mars 2003)

Je ne serais plus jamais seuls......


----------



## benR (3 Mars 2003)

euh...
je crois pouvoir dire que c'est uen durée assez normale...

je n'ai jamais eu de PC, mais il me semble que l'autonomie y est encore plus faible.
perso, dans le train, je peux regarder un divx de 2h, et il me reste encore 30-40 minutes d'autonomie (osX)


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Mars 2003)

Mais quand tu regardes dans letrain, tu es sous OS9 ou OS X ?


----------



## benR (3 Mars 2003)

je ferme, of course !


----------

